# CUPS 1.7.5 Drucker druckt unter Debian nicht mehr



## jimb0p (15. Januar 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe einen Debian Server an dem ein Scanner und ein Laserdrucker angeschlossen sind. Beide habe ich über CUPS freigegeben und am PC über Windows und am Laptop über Debian eingebunden. Es hat korrekt über Monate an beiden Geräten funktioniert, doch plötzlich klappt es unter Debian am Laptop nicht mehr, unter Windows jedoch immer noch problemlos. Wenn ich unter Debian jetzt etwas drucke, dann wacht der Drucker auch auf, der Auftrag ist unter CUPS im Webinterface zu finden (läuft jedoch im Fortschritt ganz langsam, ca. 1% pro Sekunde) es wird jedoch nichts gedruckt. Wenn ich anschließend genau das gleiche Dokument vom Windows PC drucke, wird es korrekt ausgedruckt. Jemand eine Idee woran es liegen kann?

Vielleicht etwas nach einem Update o.ä. überschrieben?

Grüße!


----------



## sheel (15. Januar 2016)

Hi

hast du ein Update gemacht?
Debian Stable/testing/unstable?


----------



## jimb0p (16. Januar 2016)

ja, habe Debian Testing


----------

